# Low Rider Calendar Photo Shoot in Turlock



## Twotonz

These are the requirements to have your car in this calendar:

You must have 13 or 14inch wire wheels (stocks are allowed only on 75 and older cars)

You must have white walls on your ride

Your paint/interior can be stock or custom aslong as it is well maintained

You must be from the Central Vally and Bay Area (you can be from any where in the US, aslong as you can make it down.)

You must be able to drive/tow your car to Turlock, CA 95380 (351 N. Walnut #8)

Indoor photo shoots are on Sundays only

Each photo shoot take 3-4hrs

Drinks will be on hand during the photo shoot

Photo shoots start on Sunday, Jan 16 and will go on until Sunday, April 17

If you are interested post up your ride or PM. Be sure to hit me up before the schedule start date to set up a date to shoot your ride.

Photo shoots are being held at 
Konnections Car Audio
351 N. Walnut #8
Turlock, CA 95380
(209)669-9300


----------



## Twotonz

First ever lowrider photo shoot. The lovely Lucinda with HER Lowrider Cover Car(Lowrider Magazine, Nov. 2004 issue)


----------



## Twotonz

Second Photo shoot same day. Same day as the fist one.


----------



## Twotonz

Shawns Blazer Demonic Pleasuers


----------



## Twotonz

Carlos Blazer from Aztecas Car Club, East Bay


----------



## Twotonz

Roberts Cutless form Aztecas Car Club, Modesto


----------



## 83Coupe

you guys gonna put out a version without having models in the photos, i'd like to have a calender for work, but everything lowrider related always has models in the photos (which is great :biggrin: ) but doesn't fly at work


----------



## Twotonz

Rick from Endless Nights Car Club, Modesto


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Dec 19 2004, 07:19 PM
> *you guys gonna put out a version without having models in the photos, i'd like to have a calender for work,  but everything lowrider related always has models in the photos (which is great :biggrin: ) but doesn't fly at work
> [snapback]2523072[/snapback]​*


Sorry homis, going to have models with every ride


----------



## Twotonz

Danny's Pick up truck with the very sexy Tomasa


----------



## Twotonz

Models that will also appear in the Calendar include the sexy Ashley


----------



## Twotonz

The extremley sexy Dallas


----------



## Twotonz

Katrinas fine ass will also be in the Calendar


----------



## Twotonz

The extremly beautifull Noelle


----------



## PlaqueWerkz

Is there going to be room for advertisers on this calendar. Let me know we are looking into as much advertising as we can in 2005. We plan on bustin big time next year. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.plaquewerkz.com or 818-252-1472


----------



## Twotonz

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

We will also be tring to start a New Low Rider Magazine called Low Times (still in the works). It will consist of 68-72pages and 20 pages tops of advertisment. Since the Magazine will only feature lowriders/models/artist/car show from the Central Vally and BAy Area we will only be getting local advertisers.


----------



## Twotonz

Other girls we are working on getting in the Calendar include Cynthia from the Bay Area


----------



## Twotonz

We are also trying on getting Elena from the Vally


----------



## Twotonz

Emoni from the Sacramento Area


----------



## Twotonz

Street Low Cover girl Mariessa


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

YOU NEED TO GET THAT LINCOLN FROM PARLAMENT CC...THAT MUTHER FUCKERS CLEAN....


----------



## Twotonz

And the beautiful Renee


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Dec 19 2004, 07:55 PM
> *YOU NEED TO GET THAT LINCOLN FROM PARLAMENT CC...THAT MUTHER FUCKERS CLEAN....
> [snapback]2523165[/snapback]​*


Can't say I have seen it! If you know him tell him to get a hold of me. I was booking all the rides at shows but, I wont be going to any shows until March. So any help with this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Twotonz

Its easyer to book the models than the cars.


----------



## Twotonz

I also want to get rides from So Cal to do outdoor photo shoot. I have about 5 models down there. I will go out to So Cal for this.


----------



## clhydraulics

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 19 2004, 09:02 PM
> *I also want to get rides from So Cal to do outdoor photo shoot.  I have about 5 models down there.  I will go out to So Cal for this.
> [snapback]2523191[/snapback]​*



nice girls :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

My dad and I are ready whenever you are. I got two Clean Ass cars lined up. Just PM me when you want to do it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 19 2004, 09:52 PM
> *My dad and I are ready whenever you are.  I got two Clean Ass cars lined up.  Just PM me when you want to do it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2523416[/snapback]​*


Photo shoots start on Jan 16 if you can make it down
This is a pic of Flavia the model I have booked for that day


----------



## Twotonz

Here is one more pic of Flavia


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Dec 19 2004, 08:39 PM
> *nice girls :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2523234[/snapback]​*


Thanks


----------



## Twotonz

Be looking out for Noelle next summer. She will be selling posters and taking pictures at my booth next year.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85

how you gettin all these models??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Dec 20 2004, 11:32 AM
> *how you gettin all these models??
> [snapback]2524288[/snapback]​*


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ talks


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 19 2004, 10:58 PM
> *Photo shoots start on Jan 16 if you can make it down
> This is a pic of Flavia the model I have booked for that day
> [snapback]2523437[/snapback]​*


When is the last day?


----------



## Twotonz

Last day of photo shoots will be on April 17.
Photo shoots are being held at
Konnections Car Audio
351 N. Walnut #8
Turlock, CA 95380
209-669-9300


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 20 2004, 03:14 PM
> *Last day of photo shoots will be on April 17.
> Photo shoots are being held at
> Konnections Car Audio
> 351 N. Walnut #8
> Turlock, CA 95380
> 209-669-9300
> [snapback]2525195[/snapback]​*


My car is supposed to be done in one month I'll hit you up to see if you still need cars.


----------



## Twotonz

I will always be needing ride. Since I want to get a little magazine going.


----------



## djtwigsta

Got a bigger pic of your avatar Twotons..... :biggrin:


----------



## slamn78

thanks again,we will see you on Jan 16 for the the photo shoot that is set for 12:00 noon... i will call about a week prior for location address verification.. See you then Twotons take care . Slamn78


----------



## Twotonz

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Twotonz

The following Sunday Katrina will be there!


----------



## Twotonz

She will be possing with the Legend-New Styles Lincoln


----------



## Twotonz

Anybody from the Central Vally and Bay Area that would like to have there ride in one of my project send me a PM and let me know.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 20 2004, 03:38 PM
> *Got a bigger pic of your avatar Twotons..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2525504[/snapback]​*


And you know this man! My caddy with my first 3 models Adriana, Lupe and Andrea. This was on Nov. 14 at the Fresno Fairgrounds.


----------



## 3wishz

DID I TALK TO YOU AT THE LG SHOW CALI FINALS


----------



## Twotonz

Yeah we did! Your Louie Right?


----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 06:28 PM
> *Yeah we did!  Your Louie Right?
> [snapback]2533419[/snapback]​*


ITS ME... I SEE EVERYTHING IS GOING WELL FOR YOU.....THATS GOOD


----------



## Twotonz

Just talked to Sonia R. Rodriguez (Editorial Assistant for Street Custom Magazine), and she might fly down to check out the photo shoot on the Jan 23.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Dec 22 2004, 04:31 PM
> *ITS ME... I SEE EVERYTHING IS GOING WELL FOR YOU.....THATS GOOD
> [snapback]2533432[/snapback]​*


Yeah everything is going good. I would still love to have a car from your club make an apperarce in my calendar. So let me know if you or anyone of your club members can make it to Turlock. Before I forget congratulations on Eastsides 10th anniversary! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 04:36 PM
> *Yeah everything is going good.  I would still love to have a car from your club make an apperarce in my calendar.  So let me know if you or anyone of your club members can make it to Turlock.  Before I forget congratulations on Eastsides 10th anniversary! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2533456[/snapback]​*


----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 06:36 PM
> *Yeah everything is going good.  I would still like to have a car from your club make an apperarce in my calendar.  So let me know if you or anyone of your club members can make it to Turlock.  Before I forget congratulations on Eastsides 10th anniversary! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2533456[/snapback]​*


THANKS ....WELL RIGHT NOW ALL THE CARS ARE DOWN UNTIL MARCH FOR THE FRESNO AUTORAMA....WE'LL HAVE TWO CAR FOR THE AUTORAMA. 63 IMPALA CONVERT. AND 64 IMPALA HARDTOP :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

Party girl Bella just got a hold of my an she want to make an appearance in the calendar.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

Man i wish i lived in cali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Dec 22 2004, 02:38 AM
> *thanks again,we will see you on Jan 16 for the the photo shoot that is set for 12:00 noon... i will call about a week prior for location address verification.. See you then Twotons take care .  Slamn78
> [snapback]2530836[/snapback]​*


I'll be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

Hey Twotons, what do you think of the cars I recommended?


----------



## 72 kutty

got room?


----------



## 72 kutty

damn it sorry..........too big! Here is a smaller one


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

so when/where are we gonna be able to purchase this calender from....when its done of coarse???


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 03:57 AM
> *She will be possing with the Legend-New Styles Lincoln
> [snapback]2530881[/snapback]​*


Definetly a Legend, a great looking car.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 22 2004, 05:57 PM
> *Hey Twotons, what do you think of the cars I recommended?
> [snapback]2533765[/snapback]​*


There tight! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 22 2004, 06:27 PM
> *damn it sorry..........too big!  Here is a smaller one
> [snapback]2533861[/snapback]​*


Send me a PM


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 22 2004, 06:45 PM
> *so when/where are we gonna be able to purchase this calender from....when its done of coarse???
> [snapback]2533924[/snapback]​*


It should be ready by early May. You can also get it at show in the Central Valley and Bay Area and for those out of state I will be setting up a web site or just send me a PM and I will send it to you direct.


----------



## Twotonz

Just got Melina to come out in the Calendar


----------



## Twotonz

Here's a pic of Melina


----------



## Twotonz

One more


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 10:24 PM
> *One more
> [snapback]2534374[/snapback]​*



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: SHE GOT MT HEAD SPINING. HEY TWOTONS I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY "B.M." TAKING PICS BY MY RIDE..............PAULY


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 22 2004, 09:30 PM
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: SHE GOT MT HEAD SPINING. HEY TWOTONS I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY "B.M." TAKING PICS BY MY RIDE..............PAULY
> [snapback]2534384[/snapback]​*


You know I had to have your "B.M." modeling your ride. Wouldn't have it any other way. Can't wait till then.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 05:33 PM
> *Just talked to Sonia R. Rodriguez (Editorial Assistant for Street Custom Magazine), and she might fly down to check out the photo shoot on the Jan 23.
> [snapback]2533442[/snapback]​*



I HOPE SONIA COULD MAKE IT, I HAVEN'T SEEN MY FRIEND FOR AWHILE :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

Hey Paulie, I got a question for you. Did you ever know a guy who had a white monte on Zenith? He told me he used to be with New Style back in the days.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 22 2004, 09:34 PM
> *I HOPE SONIA COULD MAKE IT, I HAVEN'T SEEN MY FRIEND FOR AWHILE :cheesy:
> [snapback]2534395[/snapback]​*


I can't wait to meet her in person! She sounds like shes real good people.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 09:35 PM
> *Hey Paulie, I got a question for you.  Did you ever know a guy who had a white monte on Zenith?  He told me he used to be with New Style back in the days.
> [snapback]2534401[/snapback]​*


His first name is Tom


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 10:35 PM
> *Hey Paulie, I got a question for you.  Did you ever know a guy who had a white monte on Zenith?  He told me he used to be with New Style back in the days.
> [snapback]2534401[/snapback]​*


DID HE GIVE YOU A NAME?


----------



## Twotonz

Tom Urias, I belive


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 10:38 PM
> *His first name is Tom
> [snapback]2534413[/snapback]​*


TOM HUH, I DON'T SEEM TO REMEMBER A TOM,BUT MAYBE BEFORE MY TIME, AT LEAST 20 YEARS OR MORE , IF HE WAS RIDING ON ZENIETHS THAT WAS AN O.G..CAUSE THAT WAS WHAT NEW STYLE RODE ON BACK IN THE DAYS... PAULY


----------



## Twotonz

He told me he was old school New Style. He also said that New Style only rolled on Zenith and Dayton back in the days.


----------



## Perro

:cheesy:


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 22 2004, 10:30 PM
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: SHE GOT MT HEAD SPINING. HEY TWOTONS I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY "B.M." TAKING PICS BY MY RIDE..............PAULY
> [snapback]2534384[/snapback]​*



what up Pauly!! Its Don from Low Creations. you going to the photo shoot? Man, I should go to..How you been doing. hope all is well homie.


Donny 
Low Creations C.C 
Frisco


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

how much does it cost to do one of these calendar i was thinking of doing one of these for around here


----------



## Twotonz

Its hard to say. You spend money on al kinds of things that just adds up.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea just trying to find out how much money we will have to raise up :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

Going to start of the photo shoots this Sunday. I will be taking pictures of Evil 63 before Lowrider Magazine takes it for its World Tour. Starting of the new year with a good photo shoot.


----------



## Twotonz

LRM pics


----------



## Twotonz

LRM pics


----------



## Twotonz

One more


----------



## Twotonz

I liked to thank the sexy Dallas, who will show up in such a short notice.


----------



## Twotonz

Here is one more of the Sexy Dallas


----------



## flip11

will be talking to all my chapters in about two weeks, i've already have a few people asking about the calendar, one of my members is related to the shop owner


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Dec 28 2004, 07:06 PM
> *will be talking to all my chapters in about two weeks, i've already have a few people asking about the calendar, one of my members is related to the shop owner
> [snapback]2551327[/snapback]​*


Thats right! I forgot his name but I remember meeting him at the shop one time. Steve Trevizo is the owner of Konnections Car Audio and your club member is his cusine.


----------



## Twotonz

We will also be filming this photo shoot...it will be available at our web site whenever we get it going!


----------



## Dino

daddy likes!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Dec 28 2004, 09:22 PM
> *daddy likes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2552054[/snapback]​*


Well then, here is another one


----------



## Dino

very sexy!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 05:50 PM
> *And you know this man!  My caddy with my first 3 models Adriana, Lupe and Andrea.  This was on Nov. 14 at the Fresno Fairgrounds.
> [snapback]2533258[/snapback]​*


yeah Lupita is great...and so is Tomasa and Myrna....they all worked my booth at that show.......very good girls to work with


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

YOU GOT ALLENS 63 ALSO.


----------



## LA CURA

THAT CALENDAR LOOK REAL GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 28 2004, 11:21 PM
> *We will also be filming this photo shoot...it will be available at our web site whenever we get it going!
> [snapback]2552045[/snapback]​*


I told you hombre...hit me up if you need help...I just got my new camera and am dying to try it out........what do you say...you got my number......


----------



## eastbay_drop

Allens old car, Mikey bought it.



> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Dec 29 2004, 11:59 AM
> * YOU GOT ALLENS 63 ALSO.
> [snapback]2553243[/snapback]​*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Dec 29 2004, 09:02 AM
> *yeah Lupita is great...and so is Tomasa and Myrna....they all worked my booth at that show.......very good girls to work with
> [snapback]2553088[/snapback]​*


Were you with Lupe when I took that pic. Lupe is a real sweat heart and comedian. The day we did the photo shoot she had us all rollin :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: .


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Dec 29 2004, 10:16 AM
> *THAT CALENDAR LOOK REAL GOOD!!!!!!
> [snapback]2553291[/snapback]​*


Gracias...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Dec 29 2004, 10:55 AM
> *I told you hombre...hit me up if you need help...I just got my new camera and am dying to try it out........what do you say...you got my number......
> [snapback]2553412[/snapback]​*


You waiting for my call....Im waiting for yours....we aint never going to get a hold of each other like that :roflmao: . I will give you a call early next week.


----------



## REC

Low Times Magazine :dunno: I have not seen it no more


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 29 2004, 03:38 PM
> *Low Times Magazine  :dunno:  I have not seen it no more
> [snapback]2554267[/snapback]​*


Krazy!! Never hear of it! This one is independent....based in the Central Valley up in Northern Cali.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Dec 29 2004, 09:02 AM
> *yeah Lupita is great...and so is Tomasa and Myrna....they all worked my booth at that show.......very good girls to work with
> [snapback]2553088[/snapback]​*


Hey, Jess do you expect anything less from the Street Low ladies. Good luck Twotons on your calendar and magazine.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Dec 29 2004, 10:02 PM
> *Hey, Jess do you expect anything less from the Street Low ladies. Good luck Twotons on  your calendar and magazine.
> [snapback]2555620[/snapback]​*


Thanks, I really appreaciate the love :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 30 2004, 01:47 AM
> *Thanks, I really appreaciate the love :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2556035[/snapback]​*


Yeah man congratulations, from what I see its going to be one bad ass calendar, cant wait to get one when its done...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Dec 30 2004, 05:47 AM
> *Yeah man congratulations, from what I see its going to be one bad ass calendar, cant wait to get one when its done...... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2556390[/snapback]​*


I will make sure that LIL members will have first dibs on it!


----------



## Twotonz

Just finished my first photo shoot of the year....and it must be my best one to date! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Two thumbs up for me!!! I will post pictures in the very near future!!! Oh! and the pictures I put up of Dallas....don't do her justice...she is FINE AS HELL!!!!...and she brought a friend with her  . Shotout to Joe and Nacho from Skanless Car Club up in Modesto. You guys really came thru for me :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 2 2005, 11:51 PM
> *Just finished my first photo shoot of the year....and it must be my best one to date!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Two thumbs up for me!!!  I will post pictures in the very near future!!!  Oh! and the pictures I put up of Dallas....don't do her justice...she is FINE AS HELL!!!!...and she brought a friend with her   .  Shotout to Joe and Nacho from Skanless Car Club up in Modesto.  You guys really came thru for me  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2565615[/snapback]​*



Which cars from Skanless did u shoot?


----------



## Twotonz

Joe's Astro Van with the Escalade front end and Nachos Kandy green Tahoe (the Tahoe is not for the Calendar - because it's got 20's). Hey! 72kutty make sure to give me a contact # and if you got eastside68s.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 3 2005, 12:11 PM
> *Joe's Astro Van with the Escalade front end and Nachos Kandy green Tahoe (the Tahoe is not for the Calendar - because it's got 20's).  Hey! 72kutty make sure to give me a contact # and if you got eastside68s.
> [snapback]2566565[/snapback]​*


what day are you heading to SAC??? I'll be up there the day before to do some shots........let me know when you'll be getting there


----------



## eastbay_drop

sorry we couldnt make it yesterday, my boy didnt want to take his car out in the rain, and it rained ALL day!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 3 2005, 02:07 PM
> *sorry we couldnt make it yesterday, my boy didnt want to take his car out in the rain, and it rained ALL day!
> [snapback]2567215[/snapback]​*


Don't even trip! If I owned Evil 63 I wouldn't want to take it on 1 1/2 hour trip in the rain nither.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 3 2005, 11:02 AM
> *what day are you heading to SAC??? I'll be up there the day before to do some shots........let me know when you'll be getting there
> [snapback]2566709[/snapback]​*


We doing a party for my dad on Sunday and Saturday I got a family wedding. I might go out there early on Sunday just to meet some of the riders up in Sac but...I'm really not sure if I will even show up...if I do I'll make sure to let you know.


----------



## Jtap20

i thought low times was a texas based publication.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jan 3 2005, 03:33 PM
> *i thought low times was a texas based publication.
> [snapback]2567445[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz

Got any helpful info on them? Web site, email or any thing else?


----------



## El Alfonso

low times was a bi monthly magazine out of texas houston I think. Some guy named Aplonar Chuca was one of the guys that worked there also tony valadez was one of the photographers the magazine just went out of business, I think those guys were the Texas reps for BLVD but im not sure of the names of those vatos they came to a lowirder nationals show one year and we were talking to them but yeat definatelly low times was a magazine so check and make sure that name is not set up as a trade mark just helping out since you see all these lowriding magazines come and go and its hard to keep it going good luck and you have StreetLow's support shit you are using a lot of our models for the calendar, ahhh just playing with ya homie you know our girls are the shit!


----------



## Jtap20

www.lowtimes.com


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jan 3 2005, 06:40 PM
> *www.lowtimes.com
> [snapback]2568018[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jan 3 2005, 05:07 PM
> *low times was a bi monthly magazine out of texas houston I think. Some guy named Aplonar Chuca was one of the guys that worked there also tony valadez was one of the photographers the magazine just went out of business, I think those guys were the Texas reps for BLVD but im not sure of the names of those vatos they came to a lowirder nationals show one year and we were talking to them but yeat definatelly low times was a magazine so check and make sure that name is not set up as a trade mark just helping out since you see all these lowriding magazines come and go and its hard to keep it going good luck and you have StreetLow's support shit you are using a lot of our models for the calendar, ahhh just playing with ya homie you know our girls are the shit!
> [snapback]2567728[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the advise. I have worked with Tomasa....thanks to John Pineda...hey John I seen you joind LIL....WELCOME and THANKS :biggrin: :thumbsup: . I will also be working with Katrina....thanks to Sonia and Paulie :biggrin: :thumbsup: . This year we will only be coming out with the Calendar. The Magazine in early '06 giving us time to look into everything. Hey Streetlow thanks for the support :thumbsup: but you forgot to mention that you guys want to work with my models aswell :biggrin:


----------



## StreetlowJohn

[attachmentid=83841]Yeah, I am still kinda new to Lay it Low... But you definately picked some of our better girls... you definately got taste. One of my friends told me you wanted to use "Chole"... well as luck may have it, she just got hold of me today. She is still very interested in modeling.. Give me a call on her if you want.

Here is a picture Tlecu took of this lovely honey.


----------



## Twotonz

Joe's Astro Van from Skanless CC up in Modesto.


----------



## Twotonz

Nachos Tahoe from Ceres, another Skanless member


----------



## Twotonz

Pictures of the EXTREMLEY SEXY Dallas are coming soon!


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Toro

damn Twotons....the pics are looking good....I'll see you on the 16th...


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## 48cruzer

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 19 2004, 08:02 PM
> *I also want to get rides from So Cal to do outdoor photo shoot.  I have about 5 models down there.  I will go out to So Cal for this.
> [snapback]2523191[/snapback]​*



I have a 61 Impala in Oceanside area...


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 4 2005, 06:48 PM
> *damn Twotons....the pics are looking good....I'll see you on the 16th...
> [snapback]2571261[/snapback]​*


Hey el toro I will see you there also on the 16th...Twotons has me set for a 12:00 photo shoot... Pablos 65 is also scheduled for the 16th .we will see you this weekend in sac and next weekend in turlock....Twotons has some pretty impressive things going on as well as top quality pics and top quality models...


----------



## Dreamin_Casually

lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

This girl is 10times more beautyfull in person...and to top it of shes a sweathart. Don't worry fellas you'll be able to catch her at the shows this year (I'll make sure of that)...and I also got more beautys that I'll be introducing to the lowrider scene.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Jan 5 2005, 02:31 AM
> *Hey el toro I will see you there also on the 16th...Twotons has me set for a 12:00 photo shoot... Pablos 65 is also scheduled for the 16th .we will see you this weekend in sac and next weekend in turlock....Twotons has some pretty impressive things going on as well as top quality pics and top quality models...
> [snapback]2573054[/snapback]​*


"Not bad for a Vato from the Varrio" sorry about that...just seen Bond By Honor...or Blood in Blood out (whatever its called) the other day. Cant wait for the 16th.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Dreamin_Casually_@Jan 5 2005, 02:54 AM
> *lookin good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2573095[/snapback]​*


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 5 2005, 11:52 AM
> *"Not bad for a Vato from the Varrio"  sorry about that...just seen Bond By Honor...or Blood in Blood out (whatever its called) the other day.  Cant wait for the 16th.
> [snapback]2573745[/snapback]​*


I spoke with Twotons yesterday and well.....just make sure the Linc is all nice and clean...waxed, and polished for my camera.....  .....I need to try out my new cam and well...the Lincoln is gonna be the first one.......


----------



## Toro

and TwoTons.....thanks for the opportunity to help you out..........this should be an awesome show season......I can't wait........and hey....I got an extra girl to try out on the 16th....so you better be ready.......lights...camera....action.....hehehe...I mean...click click click....flash flash flash....


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 5 2005, 09:55 AM
> *and TwoTons.....thanks for the opportunity to help you out..........this should be an awesome show season......I can't wait........and hey....I got an extra girl to try out on the 16th....so you better be ready.......lights...camera....action.....hehehe...I mean...click click click....flash flash flash....
> [snapback]2573757[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Im always ready to have more girls.


----------



## Twotonz

Any body want to see the g/g pics? With Dallas and Jocyln...anybody? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

:worship: GOOD STUFF TWOTONS :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 5 2005, 12:02 PM
> *:worship:  GOOD STUFF TWOTONS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574136[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie! I appreciate all the love and support my fellow lowriders have shown me!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 5 2005, 01:48 PM
> *Any body want to see the g/g pics? With Dallas and Jocyln...anybody? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574095[/snapback]​*


now what kind of question is that homie......hehehehe....of course we wanna see....


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 5 2005, 12:37 PM
> *
> now what kind of question is that homie......hehehehe....of course we wanna see....
> [snapback]2574243[/snapback]​*


This one is just for you Toro  and it get hotter!


----------



## Toro

that's it???? hehehe...you better email me the other ones... [email protected].....


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 5 2005, 12:33 PM
> *Thanks homie!  I appreciate all the love and support my fellow lowriders have shown me!
> [snapback]2574229[/snapback]​*



gonna be a good calender, ill buy a few :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 5 2005, 01:02 PM
> *that's it???? hehehe...you better email me the other ones... [email protected].....
> [snapback]2574324[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Ok..ok Toro here is a little bit more


----------



## Twotonz

and a little bit more


----------



## Toro

that's better......hehehe......just don't hold out on me.....just kidding....the girl on the right is awesome......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

whoa


----------



## eastbay_drop

damn i wish we would have gone and seen the g/g action! damn rain! :angry:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 5 2005, 01:51 PM
> *that's better......hehehe......just don't hold out on me.....just kidding....the girl on the right is awesome......
> [snapback]2574553[/snapback]​*


That my girl Dallas, the one on the left is Jocyln...she knows how to spice things up abit!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2005, 04:26 PM
> *damn i wish we would have gone and seen the g/g action! damn rain! :angry:
> [snapback]2575050[/snapback]​*


STUPID RAIN!! :angry: hope it dont rain on the 9th


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 5 2005, 11:52 AM
> *"Not bad for a Vato from the Varrio"  sorry about that...just seen Bond By Honor...or Blood in Blood out (whatever its called) the other day.  Cant wait for the 16th.
> [snapback]2573745[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Not bad at all twotons, much props go out to you and I cant wait to meet you in person on the 16th...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 5 2005, 01:12 PM
> *gonna be a good calender, ill buy a few :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574386[/snapback]​*


LIL member will have first dibs on them


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Jan 5 2005, 08:02 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Not bad at all twotons, much props go out to you and I cant wait to meet you in person on the 16th...
> [snapback]2575957[/snapback]​*


I wish tommorow was the 16th already


----------



## GREAT WHITE

wish you luck on the calender .. looks likes it is going to be off the hook .. :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer

:thumbsup: 

Sounds like its going to be good!!


----------



## 48cruzer

Twotons 

Sent you 3 pics. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SHARKN87_@Jan 5 2005, 10:26 PM
> *wish you luck on the calender .. looks likes it is going to be off the hook ..  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2576462[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie I always appreciate the support.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jan 5 2005, 10:33 PM
> *Twotons
> 
> Sent you 3 pics.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2576471[/snapback]​*


Your ride be looking HELLA CLEAN HOMIE!! Let me post up some pics of my So Cal girls. First of this is Sabrina


----------



## Twotonz

Here is one of Jill


----------



## Twotonz

Cali Luv


----------



## Twotonz

and Annabelle Gutman


----------



## Twotonz

here is one more of the beautiful annebelle


----------



## Sonia

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 06:33 PM
> *Just talked to Sonia R. Rodriguez (Editorial Assistant for Street Custom Magazine), and she might fly down to check out the photo shoot on the Jan 23.
> [snapback]2533442[/snapback]​*


Actually, I will be driving up with Katrina. She lives out here with me now and we're gonna come together... Headed for Paulys casa!  
[attachmentid=85297]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Sonia_@Jan 7 2005, 12:25 AM
> *Actually, I will be driving up with Katrina. She lives out here with me now and we're gonna come together... Headed for Paulys casa!
> [attachmentid=85297]
> [snapback]2579987[/snapback]​*



I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LIKE THE PIC SONIA :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer

Sabrina, Hill, Cali Luv, and Annabelle all look good! but *Cali Luv *and *Annabelle* look fine in those pics!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Sonia_@Jan 7 2005, 01:25 AM
> *Actually, I will be driving up with Katrina. She lives out here with me now and we're gonna come together... Headed for Paulys casa!
> [attachmentid=85297]
> [snapback]2579987[/snapback]​*


that's messed up Sonia...not spreading the love to the other big boy of the bay area......


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jan 7 2005, 07:31 AM
> *Sabrina, Hill, Cali Luv, and Annabelle all look good! but Cali Luv and Annabelle look fine in those pics!!!    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2580508[/snapback]​*


Just got a hold of Annabelle and she can't wait to the photo shoot with the low lows.


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by Sonia_@Jan 7 2005, 12:25 AM
> *Actually, I will be driving up with Katrina. She lives out here with me now and we're gonna come together... Headed for Paulys casa!
> [attachmentid=85297]
> [snapback]2579987[/snapback]​*



Awwwwww....ain't that just CUUUUUUUUTTTTTEEEEEE!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :angel:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 7 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Awwwwww....ain't that just CUUUUUUUUTTTTTEEEEEE!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :angel:
> [snapback]2581494[/snapback]​*


heheh..I agree Robert...that is a nice green and white chair in the background...heheh...just messing....


----------



## eastbay_drop

i think i might have to stop by your house Pauly! :biggrin: whos bomb is in your driveway?


----------



## Sonia

Hey Stranger!!! Hmmm, why don't "we" have any pics together??? 'cause I never can find you... Tell Huera hello for me



> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 7 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Awwwwww....ain't that just CUUUUUUUUTTTTTEEEEEE!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :angel:
> [snapback]2581494[/snapback]​*


----------



## Sonia

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 7 2005, 11:47 AM
> *that's messed up Sonia...not spreading the love to the other big boy of the bay area......
> [snapback]2580956[/snapback]​*


You know you'll always be "baby daddy #1"! You been there since the beginning... You don't be such a stranger either... Can't wait for show season to start, all this rain is depressing!  

Hit me up sometime, we need to get together next year on a couple projects!


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 22 2004, 02:17 AM
> *The following Sunday Katrina will be there!
> [snapback]2530866[/snapback]​*


 :0 That is one beautiful girl! I was staring at her pic the other day and was hipnotized


----------



## Toro

ttt


----------



## Twotonz

Was up Rick you ready for Sunday?


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 13 2005, 12:50 AM
> *Was up Rick you ready for Sunday?
> [snapback]2599884[/snapback]​*



Yes I am TWoTOns , I am looking forward to it ...


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 13 2005, 12:50 AM
> *Was up Rick you ready for Sunday?
> [snapback]2599884[/snapback]​*


i can't wait. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Sonia_@Jan 7 2005, 01:25 AM
> *Actually, I will be driving up with Katrina. She lives out here with me now and we're gonna come together... Headed for Paulys casa!
> [attachmentid=85297]
> [snapback]2579987[/snapback]​*



dam pauliy you da man :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

see you on sunday guys......


----------



## Twotonz

Sunday at noon!


----------



## Twotonz

LOW CONSPIRACY IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz

BIG THANKS GOES OUT TO LOW CONSPIRACY FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## Twotonz

The extremly beautiful Flavia with Ricks badass grill in the background!


----------



## eastbay_drop

i have been waiting to see some new updates on this topic! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 17 2005, 08:31 PM
> *i have been waiting to see some new updates on this topic! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2615402[/snapback]​*


I think theres more people waiting as well, with less than 190 replies but almost 6,000 views


----------



## 48cruzer

So how did it go! I pretty sure it came out good!!! Let me know when you have some pics.. also when you come down to southern ca.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 17 2005, 08:53 PM
> *I think theres more people waiting as well, with less than 190 replies but almost 6,000 views
> [snapback]2615499[/snapback]​*


whos outthere viewing my topic? Say was up homies :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jan 17 2005, 08:54 PM
> *So how did it go!  I pretty sure it came out good!!!  Let me know when you have some pics.. also when you come down to southern ca.
> [snapback]2615504[/snapback]​*


It was a great photo shoot. I had the Low Conspiracy guys (good people) out there with there clean ass rides! John and Eddie from Street Low Magazine stopped by, and Flavia, shes a great girl, real eazy to work with! Do I have your #? When I go to SoCal I will shooting your ride and Smileys Caddy with the beautiful Annebell.


----------



## Twotonz

Heres a pic of Annabell


----------



## Twotonz

This Sunday I will be doing a photo shoot with Paulies Lincon and the sexy Katrina!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

WHAT UP TWOTONS? LOOKS LIKE YOUR GETTING SOME TOP NOTCH RIDES. RICKS LINCOLN LOOKS BADASS!!!


----------



## Guam707

Hey Twotons, We had a great time at the shoot. You did a wonderful job with both rides. Good luck on the mag and the calender. Let me know if you need anything. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 14 2005, 04:57 PM
> *see you on sunday guys......
> [snapback]2605737[/snapback]​*


!!!!!FLAKE!!!!!!!!........LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 17 2005, 09:20 PM
> *WHAT UP TWOTONS? LOOKS LIKE YOUR GETTING SOME TOP NOTCH RIDES. RICKS LINCOLN LOOKS BADASS!!!
> [snapback]2615537[/snapback]​*


Ricks car is HUGE! It one bad ride :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 17 2005, 10:18 PM
> *This Sunday I will be doing a photo shoot with Paulies Lincon and the sexy Katrina!
> [snapback]2615531[/snapback]​*



YOU BETTER BELIEVE MY "B.M." IS SUPER SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 17 2005, 11:20 PM
> *WHAT UP TWOTONS? LOOKS LIKE YOUR GETTING SOME TOP NOTCH RIDES. RICKS LINCOLN LOOKS BADASS!!!
> [snapback]2615537[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 17 2005, 09:21 PM
> *Hey Twotons, We had a great time at the shoot.  You did a wonderful job with both rides.  Good luck on the mag and the calender.  Let me know if you need anything. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2615539[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the support homies! It was great meeting all of you guys! You guys ever come around my area give me a call! "not bad for a vato from the varrio...que no!"


----------



## eastbay_drop

:biggrin: go Paulie  




> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 17 2005, 11:23 PM
> *YOU BETTER BELIEVE MY "B.M." IS SUPER SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2615552[/snapback]​*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 17 2005, 10:28 PM
> *:biggrin:  go Paulie
> [snapback]2615570[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP J? WHAT YOU & THE CLUB GOT GOING FOR 2005?


----------



## Twotonz

If your ride is clean, meets the requirments in page 1 and lives in the Central Valley or Bay Area...holla at me. I will be doing photo shoots for the magazine (still in the works). This will be a small magazine that will feature lowriders/models/artist/car shows from the Central Valley and Bay Area only! It will only be destributed in the Valley and Bay...so I need your guys is support to make it successfull! I won't turn down the chance to do a photo shoot with any ride that meets the requirments for the mag. So keep the PMs coming with the info of your ride and a contact #!


----------



## eastbay_drop

tryin to get some of are rides out right now and tryin to plan a show this summer. we will see what happens this weekend at the meeting, you know you will be one of the first people to know whats going on.  



> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 17 2005, 11:34 PM
> *WHAT UP J?  WHAT YOU & THE CLUB GOT GOING FOR 2005?
> [snapback]2615589[/snapback]​*


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 17 2005, 11:25 PM
> *Thanks for the support homies!  It was great meeting all of you guys!  You guys ever come around my area give me a call!  "not bad for a vato from the varrio...que no!"
> [snapback]2615557[/snapback]​*


Not bad at all Twotons, I had a great time on Sunday with everyone that was there , stopped by, helped out , etc. Flavia was off the hook and was busy fromrthe time she got there at 1:00 all the way till the time we left that night at 9:00.pm. Flavia s manager and your local buddies were also busy taking care of what ever was necesary to make the shoot go smoothly, correctly, profesionaly , and very succesfully. Props and much respect go out to you twotons for your Profesionalism, creativity, knowledge , generousity, and very hospital attitude that you gave us the whole time we were there from start to finish. Your work ethics , knowledge and profesionalim are highly commended, prasised and much respected. It was a pleasure meeting you and if you ever need anything please call me, Good luck and I wish you well in what ever you do.....


----------



## Twotonz

Thanks a lot Rick! Words like that coming from an OG low rider as yourself really means a lot to me! again Thanks!


----------



## Twotonz

Loding up the Linc. after the 1st photo shoot


----------



## umlolo

the calendar is looking very good make sure you let us know when it will be out.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 17 2005, 11:22 PM
> *!!!!!FLAKE!!!!!!!!........LOL! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2615545[/snapback]​*


there were some things that came up.....I got some things in the works now.....let's just say I'm going to Sac and Stockton this weekend for 3 photoshoots..... time to get back in the groove.....


----------



## Toro

sup Rick...hmmmmm I think someone might have to make a trip to Sac this weekend....hehehe......


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 18 2005, 11:27 AM
> *there were some things that came up.....I got some things in the works now.....let's just say I'm going to Sac and Stockton this weekend for 3 photoshoots..... time to get back in the groove.....
> [snapback]2616792[/snapback]​*


Hit me up when your in town. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 17 2005, 09:02 PM
> *It was a great photo shoot.  I had the Low Conspiracy guys (good people) out there with there clean ass rides!  John and Eddie from Street Low Magazine stopped by, and Flavia, shes a great girl, real eazy to work with!  Do I have your #?  When I go to SoCal I will shooting your ride and Smileys Caddy with the beautiful Annebell.
> [snapback]2615524[/snapback]​*


hell yeah! I will support your magazine! I'll send you my number to your PM. thanks, Annebell is one beautiful lady.


----------



## MODHOPPER

Paulie what time you picking me up?? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 18 2005, 06:44 PM
> *Hit me up when your in town.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2618424[/snapback]​*


Im' going to be up there this sunday again.....for a couple of shoots....then to Stockton on sunday


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jan 18 2005, 07:04 PM
> *Paulie what time you picking me up?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2618696[/snapback]​*



I'LL BE THERE FOR BREAKFAST!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 19 2005, 12:02 AM
> *I'LL BE THERE FOR BREAKFAST!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2619843[/snapback]​*


Yeah right


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jan 19 2005, 12:05 AM
> *Yeah right
> [snapback]2619850[/snapback]​*



AND I WANT BBQ!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 18 2005, 11:28 AM
> *sup Rick...hmmmmm I think someone might have to make a trip to Sac this weekend....hehehe......
> [snapback]2616793[/snapback]​*


Well let me know so I can get it ready,,,, also on Sunday John From Streetlow told me that he found a new model and wanted to use her on my car in 2 weeks!!!! so let me know either way...


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 18 2005, 10:10 AM
> *Thanks a lot Rick!  Words like that coming from an OG low rider as yourself really means a lot to me! again Thanks!
> [snapback]2616581[/snapback]​*



Compliments , respect , and praise , need to be given or made to the people whom deserve it or earn it , you are rightfully both in my book twotons.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Jan 19 2005, 01:53 PM
> *Compliments , respect , and praise , need to be given or made to the people whom deserve it or earn it , you are  rightfully both in my book twotons.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2621623[/snapback]​*


Thanks a lot!!! Im trying to accomplish my dream...and with the support that you, your son and your club member showed me its a little bit eazyer!!! I cant do this with out any support so I thank you again for your kind words and suppport!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Jan 19 2005, 03:38 PM
> *Well let me know so I can get it ready,,,, also on Sunday John From Streetlow told me that he found a new model and wanted to use her on my car in 2 weeks!!!! so let me know either way...
> [snapback]2621556[/snapback]​*


well..I"ll be in Sac shooting an Escalade for Tailgate.....and if you can stop by...hmmmmm.....we can shoot the Lincoln....


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 19 2005, 05:12 PM
> *well..I"ll be in Sac shooting an Escalade for Tailgate.....and if you can stop by...hmmmmm.....we can shoot the Lincoln....
> [snapback]2621977[/snapback]​*


Who's Escalade you doing?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

damn homie i just took my cadi apart a few months ago,wish i would have waited, may have gotten a chance to shoot for your the calendar.

cant wait to see it finished..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jan 18 2005, 08:04 PM
> *Paulie what time you picking me up?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2618696[/snapback]​*


He can't pick you up.... He's already going to pick me up. His car cannot hold all three of are fat asses. He does not have a Crew cab Lincoln. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jan 19 2005, 10:05 PM
> *He can't pick you up.... He's already going to pick me up. His car cannot hold all three of are fat asses. He does not have a Crew cab Lincoln. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2623479[/snapback]​*



HEY BRO, LEAVE BEN ALONE IT'S NOT HIS FAULT :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 19 2005, 07:19 PM
> *damn homie i just took my cadi apart a few months ago,wish i would have waited, may have gotten a chance to shoot for your the calendar.
> 
> cant wait to see it finished..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2623075[/snapback]​*


What caddy you got homie? Stop by the shop whenever you want homie! Konnections Car Audio on Walnut of West Main St. behind Perkos.


----------



## Twotonz

You ready for Sunday Paulie? Gabe owner of the 64 Latin Image will be droping by to do a photo shoot as well. I got a different model for him...your B.M. is your B.M. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

Chuco (the pitbull) getting a little to happy before the shoot :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 21 2005, 10:52 AM
> *Chuco (the pitbull) getting a little to happy before the shoot :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2628501[/snapback]​*


that shit was funny!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 21 2005, 01:33 PM
> *that shit was funny!
> [snapback]2629354[/snapback]​*


It was a great idea to have Chuco there


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 21 2005, 02:11 PM
> *It was a great idea to have Chuco there
> [snapback]2629467[/snapback]​*



so that how you like it huh, :biggrin:


----------



## spook

i grew up in winton,i used to wrestle for atwater high school, i remember going to turlock all the time, sorry man just remembering old times, the shoot looks good, keep up the good work,,


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 21 2005, 05:25 PM
> *so that how you like it huh, :biggrin:
> [snapback]2630184[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: come on now!
I ment because we got some great pics with the pitbull.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 21 2005, 05:46 PM
> *i grew up in winton,i used to wrestle for atwater high school, i remember going to turlock all the time, sorry man  just remembering old times, the shoot looks good, keep up the good work,,
> [snapback]2630269[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie!


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 21 2005, 05:49 PM
> *:roflmao: come on now!
> I ment because we got some great pics with the pitbull.
> [snapback]2630279[/snapback]​*



i know homie just giving you a hard time cause you doin a good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Chuco looks like a killer in this pic huh


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 21 2005, 05:53 PM
> *i know homie just giving you a hard time cause you doin a good job :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2630295[/snapback]​*


I know homie! I started laughing my ass off when I seen your reply :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

pit looks crazy in that picture with the black drop top


----------



## lowriderlovin65

]


> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 21 2005, 06:08 PM
> *I know homie!  I started laughing my ass off when I seen your reply :biggrin:
> [snapback]2630333[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> THATS MY DOG CHUCO (HE IS STILL A BABY) AND MY DADS HELLA TIGHT 65 RAG CONVERTABLE THE CLEANEST STREET 65 IMPALA IN NORTHERN CALI. i WISH SOMEONE WOULD GIVE MY DADS CAR SOME LOVE!! HE DID IT ALL HIMSELF.
> NICE RIDE DAD!!ALSO KNOWN AS(STILL IN THE GAME)
> 
> KEEP ON ROLLING HARD DAD
> MUCH LOVE
> DADDYS GIRL CYNDI BABY :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlovin65

THIS IS CYNDI..CONTRERAS DAUGHTER :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jan 21 2005, 09:06 PM
> *THIS IS CYNDI..CONTRERAS DAUGHTER :biggrin:
> [snapback]2630960[/snapback]​*


Major props to your dads 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlovin65

RIGHT ON HOMIE
THANX


----------



## ONEkrazyOG

SO TWOTONS IS PABLOS 65 GOING TO BE IN YOUR CALNEDER BECAUSE THAT I A FUCKIN CLEAN ASS RIDE I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer

You have a website? twotons..


----------



## lowriderlovin65

Someones hattin?? thanks


----------



## lowriderlovin65

[attachmentid=96024]


----------



## Clown Confusion

when is there going to be a Lowrider bike shoot


----------



## TrueOGcadi

bro i got baby blue 81, took it apart to update it, i came by the shop a few months ago when you were getting ready to shoot the green lac from san jo..never got chance to talk to you, tinys my homie he called me to check out the shoot...he knows you can ask him about my lac.....

good to see a homie from livas come up..... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 25 2005, 07:55 PM
> *bro i got baby blue 81, took it apart to update it, i came by the shop a few months ago when you were getting ready to shoot the green lac from san jo..never got chance to talk to you, tinys my homie he called me to check out the shoot...he knows you can ask him about my lac.....
> 
> good to see a homie from livas come up..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2643025[/snapback]​*


Tinys my homie! 

Sorry homie I aint from livas


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by ONEkrazyOG_@Jan 23 2005, 08:09 PM
> *SO TWOTONS IS PABLOS 65 GOING TO BE IN YOUR CALNEDER BECAUSE THAT I A FUCKIN CLEAN ASS RIDE I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT THERE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2636650[/snapback]​*


Got to wait and see


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jan 24 2005, 11:24 PM
> *[attachmentid=96024]
> [snapback]2639358[/snapback]​*



ALL I COULD SAY IS "BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## lowriderlovin65

thanks newstyleking for the props.... much love on ur cover shot of the september lowrider issue of 98...buitifull car :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 25 2005, 01:03 PM
> *when is there going to be a Lowrider bike shoot
> [snapback]2641284[/snapback]​*


During the car show season, after the calendar is published


----------



## eastbay_drop

so where are the new pics?


----------



## Toro

hmmm maybe I should do one......


----------



## Clown Confusion

that would be nice to see a lowrider bike caledar. for the first time.


----------



## Twotonz

MAD MAX IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Twotonz

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 25 2005, 08:54 PM
> *ALL I COULD SAY IS "BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> [snapback]2643273[/snapback]​*


Hey Pauly who is that with you in your avatar?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

[attachmentid=99792]

THAT'S MY OTHER "B.M." NIKKI ZENO........ YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!  :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 31 2005, 06:18 PM
> *Hey Pauly who is that with you in your avatar?
> [snapback]2665521[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlovin65

are you talking to me??


----------



## Twotonz

> THAT'S MY OTHER "B.M." NIKKI ZENO........ YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!  :biggrin:
> You the MAN!!!! :worship: :worship: every time my boy with the shop see a pic of Nikki Zeno his jaw just drops to the floor.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

it looks like your calendrs coming along really good i cant wait to see it


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jan 31 2005, 09:10 PM
> *     it looks like your calendrs coming along really good i cant wait to see it
> [snapback]2666965[/snapback]​*


Thanks!!! I know its my calendar but I cant wait neither :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps

Nice job on those pics. Do you have any of melina posing on a car yet? She looks cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 31 2005, 10:23 PM
> *Nice job on those pics. Do you have any of melina posing on a car yet? She looks cool! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2667186[/snapback]​*


I have a lot of models that I will be bring into the lowrider scene, I just need some rides and for the wether to get better to do outdoor photo shoots.


----------



## Twotonz

For got to answer your question but no I have not done a photo shoot with Melina yet?


----------



## Twotonz

Maxes six-four can sit on 3 all day long


----------



## chevyjohn

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Guam707

Any new photo shoot pics?


----------



## Twotonz

I didn't schedule any photo shoots this weekend because I'm an Eagels fan so there was no way of me missing the Super Bowl this year. We ended up losing :angry:


----------



## eastbay68

I'll see you tomorow


----------



## Twotonz

Asta manana homie! Its 1am so I guess I mean asta luego homie!


----------



## Homie Styln

:cheesy: Hey what's up New Style? Never was memeber but I knew Andy Douglas when he first started New Style. If you ever see Andy tell him John with the 69 Chevelle (Hoppingg Mad) from back in the day, he'll know me said Hello...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 13 2005, 01:12 PM
> *:cheesy: Hey what's up New Style? Never was memeber but I knew Andy Douglas when he first started New Style. If you ever see Andy tell him John with the 69 Chevelle (Hoppingg Mad) from back in the day, he'll know me said Hello...
> [snapback]2719863[/snapback]​*


SURE THING BRO, I'LL LET HIM KNOW.........


----------



## Homie Styln

NewStyle King wonder if I ever met you. When did you get into the club? John - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## BigRob84

What's up Twoton no more pics?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Feb 21 2005, 03:30 PM
> *What's up Twoton no more pics?
> [snapback]2757626[/snapback]​*


Was up homie? Good to see you in LIL. Give me a call homie (209) 988-5128


----------



## Twotonz

How do you guys like my new avatar?


----------



## coolguy

real nice :worship:


----------



## Guam707

When the calender coming out???


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 28 2005, 03:18 PM
> *When the calender coming out???
> [snapback]2919691[/snapback]​*


Im almost done with the photo shoots. I will start editing soon...its taking longer than expected but its still ON! Check out my new web site twotonz.com (still underconstuction). I got your dads Linc on the header  . Also tell your dad that if its not for one thing or another I haven't mailed him his package but I'll get it to him.


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Mar 28 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Im almost done with the photo shoots.  I will start editing soon...its taking longer than expected but its still ON!  Check out my new web site twotonz.com (still underconstuction).  I got your dads Linc on the header   .  Also tell your dad that if its not for one thing or another I haven't mailed him his package but I'll get it to him.
> [snapback]2919755[/snapback]​*


It's all good.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Keep up the good work. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

What's up Homie's.. Nice calendar.. Here a pic of my 69 Impala. I picked it
up in San Jose a couple of years ago. Brought it back homie to Dallas, TX..
Used to roll in a 69 Chevelle Malibu back in the day 1977.. San Jo East Side, Story & King, could catch me in the parking lot of Jack n the Box... Homie Styln 69 Impala..

[attachmentid=135002]


----------



## Homie Styln

What's up Homie.. Nice calendar.. Here a pic of my 69 Impala. I picked it
up in San Jose couple of years ago. Brought it back homie to Dallas, TX..
Used to roll in 69 Chevelle Malibu back in the day 1977.. San Jo East Side, Story & King, could catch me in the parking lot of Jack n the Box... Homie Styln 69 Impala..

[attachmentid=135004]


----------



## slamn78

:biggrin: :biggrin: hey twotons it means alot that you my linc on your header!!!!!!!! thanks... its truly appreciated... take care and keep doing what you like to do... Iam sure it will payoff to you in the long run..later my friend...slamn78


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Mar 28 2005, 08:34 PM
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hey twotons it means alot that you my linc on your header!!!!!!!! thanks... its truly appreciated... take care and keep doing what  you like to do... Iam sure it will payoff to you in the long run..later my friend...slamn78
> [snapback]2921391[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Has anybody checked out My Webpage (still underconstruction)


----------



## 48cruzer

That website lookin good, are you still going to be at the Salinas SLM on the 10th?


----------



## 48cruzer

My ride is currently down in Salinas right now. It will remain there till the show.. I also put airbags in it!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Mar 31 2005, 04:34 PM
> *That website lookin good, are you still going to be at the Salinas SLM on the 10th?
> [snapback]2935796[/snapback]​*


I'll be there...don't know if I will be taking my ride thou...one of the sides fell off...don't know were :angry:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Mar 31 2005, 04:38 PM
> *My ride is currently down in Salinas right now.  It will remain there till the show.. I also put airbags in it!
> [snapback]2935828[/snapback]​*


Then we should shoot it, up in Salinas...que no?


----------



## Twotonz

Anybody know where I can get another one ASAP?


----------



## 48cruzer

Hell yeah, I should be in Salinas late at night on the 8th. I still have your number. I'll give you a call :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Mar 31 2005, 06:44 PM
> *Hell yeah, I should be in Salinas late at night on the 8th.  I still have your number.  I'll give you a call  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2936572[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT

I CHECKED OUT YOUR WEB PAGE LAST NIGHT...LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Apr 1 2005, 12:59 AM
> *I CHECKED OUT YOUR WEB PAGE LAST NIGHT...LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2938194[/snapback]​*


thanks homie...I should have the photo album going by tomorrow


----------



## Twotonz

Im riding skinny white walls for the first time in my life and I like em


----------



## 48cruzer

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty

The website looks good. Checked it out last night.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 14 2005, 08:53 PM
> *The website looks good.  Checked it out last night.
> [snapback]3003012[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 14 2005, 08:53 PM
> *The website looks good.  Checked it out last night.
> [snapback]3003012[/snapback]​*


How you doing with the new baby?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Apr 14 2005, 10:53 PM
> *How you doing with the new baby?
> [snapback]3003283[/snapback]​*



He is doing good! Already over 2 months old. Im actually on my way to go get his pictures taken. I should be out at the Fresno show....hopefully.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 16 2005, 09:16 AM
> *He is doing good!  Already over 2 months old.  Im actually on my way to go get his pictures taken.  I should be out at the Fresno show....hopefully.
> [snapback]3009097[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRob84

Hey Twoton, ur website looks good homie.  Sorry I haven't called , just been really busy at work. BTW are you goning to Fresno show this weekend? 
Hope to see you there. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Apr 18 2005, 08:55 PM
> *Hey Twoton, ur website looks good homie.    Sorry I haven't called , just been really busy at work. BTW are you goning to Fresno show this weekend?
> Hope to see you there.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3018962[/snapback]​*


You know I'll be out there...and I got about 5-6 ladys lined up to go with me to promote my website  so if your going to have your Cutty out there I'll make sure to have the ladys model your ride


----------



## Twotonz

a few of the Twotonz.com Ladys were able to make out to the Fresno show


----------



## 48cruzer

:biggrin: 
Like the ones on the outersides!!


----------



## Twotonz

Its been a while since I posted any pics of some of my photo shoots so I'll post some of todays photo shoot, it was with Tony Nuno's 94 Fleetwood from UCE CC from Modesto


----------



## Twotonz

Wether has been nice so I started doing outdoor photo shoots with rides. This is before we left to the park


----------



## Twotonz

at the car wash


----------



## Twotonz

So hit me up if you got a clean ride on 13s or 14 inch wires or stocks on 70s and older cars. No euros and you must be from the Central Valley, Bay Area or Central Coast


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## slamn78

hows things going twotons??? also how is the calendar coming along?? Are you going to be at the Monterey Show?? You are doing big things twotons!!!! Keep up the good work and if you ever need to have car pics for something that you are promoting or working on, we will always be there for you twotons, me ,pablo ,and the other members from Low Conspiracy Car Club....take it slow my friend,see you at the next show....Rick aka Slamn78


----------



## 48cruzer

I'll be up there in the end of May and June


----------



## 72 kutty

I should be ready soon!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@May 7 2005, 06:20 PM
> *hows things going twotons??? also how is the calendar coming along?? Are you going to be at the Monterey Show?? You are doing big things twotons!!!! Keep up the good work and if you ever need to have car pics for something that you are promoting or working on, we will always be there for you twotons, me ,pablo ,and the other members from Low Conspiracy Car Club....take it slow my friend,see you at the next show....Rick  aka  Slamn78
> [snapback]3109893[/snapback]​*


I had to send in my camera to get the screen fix and I just got it back today....and I broke my back up camera and the club this 5 de mayo  . So Im going to go in over drive to get the shoot done. Ill be out in San Jo this weekend. Thanks for the support that you, your son, pablo and the rest of your club members have showed me.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 7 2005, 06:40 PM
> *I'll be up there in the end of May and June
> [snapback]3109924[/snapback]​*


You got my number...hit me up when your up here


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 8 2005, 05:03 PM
> *I should be ready soon!
> [snapback]3112477[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

DON'T FORGET CHAGOS CAR BRO!!


----------



## 48cruzer

TwoTons what model you have in mind for the photo shoot? I can meet you somewhere. I know my car will make it now! I drove it from Salinas to Oceanside!! Let me know when you have time.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 10 2005, 06:11 PM
> *DON'T FORGET CHAGOS CAR BRO!!
> [snapback]3122137[/snapback]​*


Can you guys bring it down on June 12th? Let me know as soon as you can and I'll set it up homie.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 10 2005, 08:01 PM
> *TwoTons what model you have in mind for the photo shoot?  I can meet you somewhere.  I know my car will make it now!  I drove it from Salinas to Oceanside!!  Let me know when you have time.
> [snapback]3122574[/snapback]​*


I first go to see what date you can make it down and then I will see what model I can get.


----------



## 48cruzer

Twotons.. what about the 4th?


----------



## BayMami

Those are nice picutres and all,  but I thought the Calendar was supposed to be about cars. :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 12 2005, 06:12 PM
> *Twotons.. what about the 4th?
> [snapback]3132546[/snapback]​*


I work that day


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@May 12 2005, 06:57 PM
> *Those are nice picutres and all,   but I thought the Calendar was supposed to be about cars.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3132660[/snapback]​*


it IS about the cars but you cant have a calendar with out a few lovely ladys


----------



## 48cruzer

I will be at the San Jo show on the 5th.


----------



## Twotonz

I will be out there as well


----------



## 48cruzer

Alright, My Fam will not be there this time! LOL man there was alot of ladys I wanted to take pics of at the Salinas Show!! I know San Jo is going to be good time! Are you taking your ride? I can me you somewhere to ride in together.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 12 2005, 07:39 PM
> *Alright,  My Fam will not be there this time!  LOL man there was alot of ladys I wanted to take pics of at the Salinas Show!!  I know San Jo is going to be good time!  Are you taking your ride?  I can me you somewhere to ride in together.
> [snapback]3132900[/snapback]​*


If they will be taking applications at the door I'll have my caddy outthere. If everything works out I should have about 5 girls meeting me out there and I might be going from here with about another 3 girls


----------



## 48cruzer

Let me know if you don't get in. I think its going to be full. I already pre-reg. Give me a call if you want. Its only going to be me and my cuz but I think he is backing out. I going to take alot more pics this time!!


----------



## Twotonz

I will be taking hella pics as well. I got my professional camera back  so I got to put it to work.


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@May 12 2005, 07:35 PM
> *it IS about the cars but you cant have a calendar with out a few lovely ladys
> [snapback]3132878[/snapback]​*


I see more lovely ladies than I do cars. It would make more sense if they at least had cars in the pictures with them. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@May 12 2005, 08:59 PM
> *I see more lovely ladies than I do cars. It would make more sense if they at least had cars in the pictures with them.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3133001[/snapback]​*



DAMN !!!!! WHY YOU HATING "SURE_BERT" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@May 12 2005, 07:59 PM
> *I see more lovely ladies than I do cars. It would make more sense if they at least had cars in the pictures with them.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3133001[/snapback]​*


Ive never done a photo shoot with out a car...all the pictures up in the start of this topic is girls that either will be or girls I tried getting for my calendar


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2005, 09:05 PM
> *DAMN !!!!! WHY YOU HATING "SURE_BERT" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3133222[/snapback]​*


What up Paulie...I would like to see if I can get your ride and Chagos ride down here on June 12 for a calendar photo shoot....get back at me if this is possible


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@May 12 2005, 07:59 PM
> *I see more lovely ladies than I do cars. It would make more sense if they at least had cars in the pictures with them.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3133001[/snapback]​*


I got this Riviera coming down on the 22nd


----------



## slamn78

hey twotons how you been ?? A while back Paulie got a hold of me and suggested that we should get pics done of our cars together , It would be a tough pic with both lincolns together.. let me know what you think..


----------



## slamn78

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@May 17 2005, 02:50 PM
> *hey twotons how you been ?? A while back Paulie got a hold of me and suggested that we should get pics done of our cars together , It would be a tough pic with both lincolns together.. let me know what you think..
> [snapback]3150678[/snapback]​*



I'M STILL DOWN FOR THE PIC BRO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz

Sounds good 2 me...a double feature...I wont have time until July unless you guys want to do it during the week?


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 17 2005, 06:43 PM
> *I'M STILL DOWN FOR THE PIC BRO!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3151588[/snapback]​*



the pic has been on my mind every since you suggested it. Twotons has been going to the shows and has been at the ones I have been to..What show are you planning on attending Pauly??? Maybe we can get twotons to take it there, or we can meet up and do it at twotons place... Either way , I am open to what ever you decide...


----------



## Twotonz

I still dont know if im going to Woodland or if I should schedule an indoor photoshoot that day...but I'll definetly be in San Jo on the 5th and if I can get some one to cover for me on the 4th then I'll be out there since Saturday...maybe we can do the shoot then.


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@May 18 2005, 12:44 AM
> *I still dont know if im going to Woodland or if I should schedule an indoor photoshoot that day...but I'll definetly be in San Jo on the 5th and if I can get some one to cover for me on the 4th then I'll be out there since Saturday...maybe we can do the shoot then.
> [snapback]3152855[/snapback]​*



The 5th is the streetlow show in San Jo and they are only excepting so many cars ,,I do not know if my pre reg was within the first 150 cars...Is there any other show you will make it to....Devotions in sac june 12th,,, Socois in woodland may 29th,, and lg in woodland....


----------



## Twotonz

I didn't hear about the Devotions on the 12 so I ended up scheduling a photo shoot. I want to go to the Socios Woodland one but...do to a few cancelled shoots and my camera having to be sent in for repair...I have to put the indoor shoots above everything because I need to finish up the calendar shoots. I should be out in Woodland for the LG show since Thee Individulas got moved...so maybe we can hook up in Woodland


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@May 18 2005, 01:19 AM
> *I didn't hear about the Devotions on the 12 so I ended up scheduling a photo shoot.  I want to go to the Socios Woodland one but...do to a few cancelled shoots and my camera having to be sent in for repair...I have to put the indoor shoots above everything because I need to finish up the calendar shoots.  I should be out in Woodland for the LG show since Thee Individulas got moved...so maybe we can hook up in Woodland
> [snapback]3152917[/snapback]​*


Woodland will work for me ... Pauly you going to the lg show in woodland in june????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@May 18 2005, 02:27 AM
> *Woodland will work for me ... Pauly you going to the lg show in woodland in june????
> [snapback]3152925[/snapback]​*


the answer to that Rick is no....Paulie won't be there....


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@May 18 2005, 01:44 AM
> *the answer to that Rick is no....Paulie won't be there....
> [snapback]3152933[/snapback]​*



Thanks El Toro for letting me know......we will get together somewhere down the line..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

I'LL WAIT FOR SOMETIME IN JULY...RIGHT NOW I'M KINDA FOCUSED ON CHAGO'S RIDE. TAKING IT TO SHOWS AND ALL...AND TO YOUR ANSWER ABOUT L.G. SHOWS "NEVER,NEVER,NEVER,NOPE I WON'T GO!!!!!!!!!!!" :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: ....PAULY


----------



## MrBiggs7

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@May 18 2005, 01:19 AM
> *I didn't hear about the Devotions on the 12 so I ended up scheduling a photo shoot.  I want to go to the Socios Woodland one but...do to a few cancelled shoots and my camera having to be sent in for repair...I have to put the indoor shoots above everything because I need to finish up the calendar shoots.  I should be out in Woodland for the LG show since Thee Individulas got moved...so maybe we can hook up in Woodland
> [snapback]3152917[/snapback]​*


Since you'll be in the area, holler if you need a model.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@May 18 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Since you'll be in the area, holler if you need a model.
> [snapback]3157423[/snapback]​*


No dout.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 18 2005, 11:20 PM
> *I'LL WAIT FOR SOMETIME IN JULY...RIGHT NOW I'M KINDA FOCUSED ON CHAGO'S RIDE. TAKING IT TO SHOWS AND ALL...AND TO YOUR ANSWER ABOUT L.G. SHOWS "NEVER,NEVER,NEVER,NOPE I WON'T GO!!!!!!!!!!!" :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: ....PAULY
> [snapback]3157416[/snapback]​*


Lets meet up some time in July then...I check my schedule and let you guys know


----------



## Twotonz

This is going to have to be and outdoor shoot since my studio was barly big enough to fit Slamn78


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 19 2005, 12:20 AM
> *I'LL WAIT FOR SOMETIME IN JULY...RIGHT NOW I'M KINDA FOCUSED ON CHAGO'S RIDE. TAKING IT TO SHOWS AND ALL...AND TO YOUR ANSWER ABOUT L.G. SHOWS "NEVER,NEVER,NEVER,NOPE I WON'T GO!!!!!!!!!!!" :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: ....PAULY
> [snapback]3157416[/snapback]​*


I should have known better when I t came to woodland , sorry Pauly , I know were you stand on the issue of lg shows , wasnt paying attention at the time, my hats off to you and everyone else that has donated thier time , love ,support, and the almighty prayers for chagos health and turning chagos dreams into reality especially with the makings of his car.


----------



## slamn78

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@May 19 2005, 01:22 AM
> *This is going to have to be and outdoor shoot since my studio was barly big enough to fit Slamn78
> [snapback]3157605[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: An outside shot with something that represents cali,,,, Golden gate Bridge , the city , stadiums, ocean, wharf, etc..


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2005, 09:05 PM
> *DAMN !!!!! WHY YOU HATING "SURE_BERT" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3133222[/snapback]​*


THIS IS NOT SURE_BERT PAULY.....THIS IS MRS. SURE_BERT. AND I AM NOT HATING AT ALL, I WAS JUST ASKIN. YOU KNOW FOR A FACT THAT SURE_BERT HAS NO COMPLAINTS ABOUT THE "CALENDAR" :ugh:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@May 19 2005, 09:04 PM
> *THIS IS NOT SURE_BERT PAULY.....THIS IS MRS. SURE_BERT. AND I AM NOT HATING AT ALL, I WAS JUST ASKIN. YOU KNOW FOR A FACT THAT SURE_BERT HAS NO COMPLAINTS ABOUT THE "CALENDAR" :ugh:
> [snapback]3161576[/snapback]​*



OK OK STOP YELLING AT ME! "SORRY!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: SO THEN YOU WON'T MIND IF I TAKE SURE_BERT WITH ME TO MY PHOTO SHOOT FOR THE CALENDER???  PAULY


----------



## Bad Company 64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 19 2005, 01:20 AM
> *I'LL WAIT FOR SOMETIME IN JULY...RIGHT NOW I'M KINDA FOCUSED ON CHAGO'S RIDE. TAKING IT TO SHOWS AND ALL...AND TO YOUR ANSWER ABOUT L.G. SHOWS "NEVER,NEVER,NEVER,NOPE I WON'T GO!!!!!!!!!!!" :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: ....PAULY
> [snapback]3157416[/snapback]​*


 I am with Pauly..I learned my lession with Larry from LG.

LG SUCKS  :thumbsdown:


----------



## Twotonz

I know theres a lot of ppl and car clubs that have boycotted LG shows...would anybody PM me with why so many ppl don't go to LG shows.


----------



## Dino

more pics!


----------



## Sly Slick & Wicked cc

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 19 2005, 11:41 PM
> *OK OK STOP YELLING AT ME! "SORRY!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: SO THEN YOU WON'T MIND IF I TAKE SURE_BERT WITH ME TO MY PHOTO SHOOT FOR THE CALENDER???  PAULY
> [snapback]3161954[/snapback]​*


If sure_bert goes with you make him take my car !


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 19 2005, 10:41 PM
> *OK OK STOP YELLING AT ME! "SORRY!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: SO THEN YOU WON'T MIND IF I TAKE SURE_BERT WITH ME TO MY PHOTO SHOOT FOR THE CALENDER???  PAULY
> [snapback]3161954[/snapback]​*


sure_Pauly, you can take sure Bet if you guys take me. I want to go pose on the cars.....six months pregnant and all. Fat chicks are sexy too......hahaha!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BayMami

> _Originally posted by Sly Slick & Wicked cc_@May 23 2005, 03:44 PM
> *If sure_bert goes with you make him take my car !
> [snapback]3174270[/snapback]​*


Yeah well, you better make him wash it too because I ain't helping this time. :ugh:


----------



## BayMami

> I am with Pauly..I learned my lession with Larry from LG.
> 
> LG SUCKS  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3163103[/snapback]​[
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer

What dates you have open? twotons?


----------



## Twotonz

last photo shoot this sunday


----------



## Twotonz

here is a sneak peak of my 2006 lowrider calendar cover model Mia Moore...this will be her first time in the lowrider scene...and she will be going with me to a few car shows...after my calendar comes out...let me know what you guys think


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 28 2005, 02:35 AM
> *here is a sneak peak of my 2006 lowrider calendar cover model Mia Moore...this will be her first time in the lowrider scene...and she will be going with me to a few car shows...after my calendar comes out...let me know what you guys think
> [snapback]3331485[/snapback]​*



DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!

SHE IS FINE. uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68

:biggrin: :thumbsup: any more pics of her????


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jun 28 2005, 12:56 PM
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: any more pics of her????
> [snapback]3333712[/snapback]​*


yeah! i got a few more...i just want to see if there is more people that would like to see more of her


----------



## NAKphoria

Nice Cover girl...............................................
So when is your Calendar going to come out.
I'm still waiting for that CD you told me you would get.
By the way I finally finished all the other extras on my ride.
Talk to you later,
Tony


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 28 2005, 02:02 PM
> *yeah! i got a few more...i just want to see if there is more people that would like to see more of her
> [snapback]3333748[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 

umm lets see......................................















is the sky blue?
are trees wood?
does a duck quack?
do birds fly?




YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Damn homie quit bogarting the fine females!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 30 2005, 11:29 AM
> *Damn homie quit bogarting the fine females!
> [snapback]3345541[/snapback]​*


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 30 2005, 01:58 PM
> *
> [snapback]3345650[/snapback]​*


hey...it's a term when you are smoking herb when someone "bogarts" the joint or blunt or pipe...it means that they take more than one hit and pass...they "hog" it up for themselves....hehehehehe...sooooooooo stop bogarting the fine pics..heheheheheheh......how am I suppossed to consult you on your good work??? hehehehe.....


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jun 30 2005, 02:02 PM
> *hey...it's a term when you are smoking herb when someone "bogarts" the joint or blunt or pipe...it means that they take more than one hit and pass...they "hog" it up for themselves....hehehehehe...sooooooooo stop bogarting the fine pics..heheheheheheh......how am I suppossed to consult you on your good work??? hehehehe.....
> [snapback]3345672[/snapback]​*



 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Dec 19 2004, 07:38 PM
> *Is there going to be room for advertisers on this calendar. Let me know we are looking into as much advertising as we can in 2005. We plan on bustin big time next year. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.plaquewerkz.com  or 818-252-1472
> [snapback]2523116[/snapback]​*


BEEN TRYING TO GET YOU GUYS TO MAKE SOME PLAQUES FOR SOME CLUBS BUT NOBODY RETURNS CALLS, SO WE HAD TO GET IN TOUCH WITH LAZER WERKS


----------



## slamn78

Hey twoton,, is the calendar almost finished, when can we expect it to be out?? Also did you remember to put my car on the month of MAY..take care and see you at the next show...Slamn78


----------



## Toro

did 61Cruzer make it out there??? he came over on friday and we went to the Harley run in Hollister....


----------



## 48cruzer

Yes, I did it was cool!!! But damn it was HOT!!! I wanted to hit you up also Toro but I had to leave early But I know where you live now.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Jul 4 2005, 06:01 AM
> *Hey twoton,, is the calendar almost finished, when can we expect it to be out?? Also did you remember to put my car on the month of MAY..take care  and see you at the next show...Slamn78
> [snapback]3359785[/snapback]​*


I just finished my part yesterday...now i just have to wait for the editor and then the publisher. I just got a preview from the editor and all I have to say is WOW!!! I know that I went with the right guy for the job  
Here's a preview of the cover car for you guys


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jul 4 2005, 01:12 PM
> *Yes, I did it was cool!!!  But damn it was HOT!!!  I wanted to hit you up also Toro but I had to leave early But I know where you live now.
> [snapback]3361256[/snapback]​*


Im glad that you made it back to Oceanside safely homie. It must of been over a 100degrees yesterday :thumbsdown: ..Thanks for coming down Bernie and for all the support you showed me Yesterday I really appreciate that homie


----------



## Daniel son

BADASS WORK TWOTONZ. :thumbsup: ANY RIDES FROM SOUTH OF THE BORDER??


----------



## D-Cheeze

I LIKE YOUR WORK MAN KEEP IT UP . AND IF YOU DO ANOTHER CALANDER HIT ME UP I MIGHT HAVE A RIDE OR 3 FOR YA . :thumbsup:


----------



## MrBiggs7

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 28 2005, 02:35 AM
> *here is a sneak peak of my 2006 lowrider calendar cover model Mia Moore...this will be her first time in the lowrider scene...and she will be going with me to a few car shows...after my calendar comes out...let me know what you guys think
> [snapback]3331485[/snapback]​*


Fucker if Paquita does the 2007 calendar you gotta introduce us. Threeway opportunity. uffin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Jul 5 2005, 02:31 AM
> *Fucker if Paquita does the 2007 calendar you gotta introduce us.  Threeway opportunity. uffin:
> [snapback]3364124[/snapback]​*


----------



## 48cruzer

Twotons,
Let me know when you update your website. :biggrin: I'm glad I was able to make the photoshoot. I will support you again! After a year.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jul 5 2005, 05:56 PM
> *Twotons,
> Let me know when you update your website.  :biggrin:  I'm glad I was able to make the photoshoot.  I will support you again!  After a year.
> [snapback]3367351[/snapback]​*


who was the girl used for the shoot??? was it Brit???


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 5 2005, 04:01 PM
> *who was the girl used for the shoot??? was it Brit???
> [snapback]3367391[/snapback]​*


It was a new girl and she just happend to bring a friend...a hot one...so 61cruzer had 2 sexy ladys on his ride.
Brittnay is coming out in the calendar...but I shot with her over a month ago


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jul 5 2005, 03:56 PM
> *Twotons,
> Let me know when you update your website.  :biggrin:  I'm glad I was able to make the photoshoot.  I will support you again!  After a year.
> [snapback]3367351[/snapback]​*


thanks homie! let me know when you get your p.o. box


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 66impala_@Jul 4 2005, 09:53 PM
> *BADASS WORK TWOTONZ. :thumbsup: ANY RIDES FROM SOUTH OF THE BORDER??
> [snapback]3363581[/snapback]​*


thanks homie! the only ride i had from the So Cal was 61crusers Impala.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 4 2005, 10:02 PM
> *I LIKE YOUR WORK MAN KEEP IT UP . AND IF YOU DO ANOTHER CALANDER HIT ME UP I MIGHT HAVE A RIDE OR 3 FOR YA . :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3363615[/snapback]​*


thanks Cheese...yeah i'll hit you up if i need a ride for my 2007 but it looks like i have more than enough car at this moment...just wait and see what rides i got lined up for my 2007  ....im hoping to start my 2007 calendar photoshoots in early October of this year....after I redo my little studio


----------



## lowriderlovin65

hey twotons have u decided what month you are going to put my 65 on.. i cant wait to purcahse a copy loking really good


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jul 4 2005, 10:11 PM
> *I just finished my part yesterday...now i just have to wait for the editor and then the publisher.  I just got a preview from the editor and all I have to say is WOW!!!  I know that I went with the right guy for the job
> Here's a preview of the cover car for you guys
> [snapback]3363475[/snapback]​*


Dam!!!!! Where's this 63 from????


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 5 2005, 10:53 PM
> *Dam!!!!!  Where's this 63 from????
> [snapback]3369114[/snapback]​*


Turlock...i belive that its only been to one small show and thats it....there going to redo the paint sometime soon...all the hoses where replaced with stainless steel tubing


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jul 5 2005, 10:08 PM
> *hey twotons have u decided what month you are going to put my 65 on.. i cant wait to purcahse a copy loking really good
> [snapback]3368952[/snapback]​*


there going to be chose randomly...i don't want to give preferances to anybody...if only everyone wanted a different month


----------



## NAKphoria

Hey Twotons,
Great choice for your cover girl.
Your going to sell your calendar like "pan caliente"
--Tony


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Gold Cadilyst_@Jul 6 2005, 09:07 AM
> *Hey Twotons,
> Great choice for your cover girl.
> Your going to sell your calendar like "pan caliente"
> --Tony
> [snapback]3370513[/snapback]​*


thanks Tony...i hope your right


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jul 6 2005, 10:22 AM
> *thanks Tony...i hope your right
> [snapback]3370582[/snapback]​*



Oh yeah...they'll sell fast!


----------



## 72 kutty

So..............how is it coming??


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 22 2005, 06:25 PM
> *So..............how is it coming??
> 
> 
> [snapback]3461092[/snapback]​*


you tell me...you should know better than me


----------



## 72 kutty

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

:biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer

Twotons
I know you like asians.. You have any japaness magazines (lowrider) Do you want one? I hook you up. I'll send you one from here. There some nice magazines mostly ads though and Blk and white. Let me know..


----------



## Twotonz

hell yeah...hook me up B...ill pm you my address


----------



## 48cruzer

Got your PM... I'll send you one maybe a porn too haha its mostly soft core stuff out here. haha


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Aug 14 2005, 09:06 PM~3620480
> *Got your PM...  I'll send you one maybe a porn too haha its mostly soft core stuff out here.  haha
> *


hey man...how's it going.......hope Japan is treating you ok......


----------



## 48cruzer

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 15 2005, 08:02 AM~3625850
> *hey man...how's it going.......hope Japan is treating you ok......
> *


What up Toro.. It going good here. I'm planing to be back on my half way point back to Salinas.. to visit for 1 week or two in Jan or Feb. Then I come back and fisnish the rest of my tour.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

sp twontonz whats up w/ the callender.. is it gonna be ready by frisco??


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 15 2005, 10:34 PM~3633309
> *sp twontonz whats up w/ the callender.. is it gonna be ready by frisco??
> *


unfortunetly it wont  sorry about that...id like to thank 72kutty for going all out and helping me out...he worked on it every free minute he had...but since this is my first project its hard to estimate how long something will take...ill say this though i have learn a lot from this and i will make sure that i use that knowledge for my 2007 calendar, to make it better and badder...i also want to take this time out to thank everyone that showed this new comer support when so many didn't, i really couldnt of gotten this far with out your guys support...THANKS i really do appreciate all you guys helping me out really means a lot to me

Humberto "Twotons" Mendoza


----------



## NAKphoria

No problem anytime you need help let me know, I'm sure one day I will need help also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

thanks Tony, you and the rest of the UCE family have really shown this new commer support...and yeah if there is anything i can do for you, you know how to get a hold of me


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Aug 16 2005, 12:16 AM~3633668
> *unfortunetly it wont   sorry about that...id like to thank 72kutty for going all out and helping me out...he worked on it every free minute he had...but since this is my first project its hard to estimate how long something will take...ill say this though i have learn a lot from this and i will make sure that i use that knowledge for my 2007 calendar, to make it better and badder...i also want to take this time out to thank everyone that showed this new comer support when so many didn't, i really couldnt of gotten this far with out your guys support...THANKS i really do appreciate all you guys helping me out really means a lot to me
> 
> Humberto "Twotons" Mendoza
> *



Sorry to hear that bro....but that makes 2007 even better.....just take your time....the lowrider family isn't going anywhere...and we always need a calendar to mark the car shows on!


----------



## 48cruzer

I'll support you twotons. I will be starting on my 48 fleetline when I get back. You know I will take my ride to you when I'm done. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Aug 16 2005, 07:15 PM~3639112
> *I'll support you twotons.  I will be starting on my 48 fleetline when I get back.  You know I will take my ride to you when I'm done.  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up cruzito.............


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Twotonz

:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

just about ready to start the 2007


----------



## CarnagitsU

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 19 2004, 08:27 PM~2523088
> *The extremley sexy Dallas
> *


VERY TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

TTT











:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

what twotonz, you about to do another one? :0


----------



## Twotonz

i was just taking a trip down "memorie lane"


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## Twotonz

just because


----------



## EAR Impala

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 19 2004, 09:11 PM~2523040
> *First ever lowrider photo shoot.  The lovely Lucinda with HER Lowrider Cover Car(Lowrider Magazine, Nov. 2004 issue)
> *


This my favorite of all WooHoo!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

I LIKE ALL THE PICTURES.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64

:thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2007, 02:58 AM~8788624
> *just because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pics !!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Twotonz

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## eastbay68

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Props Twotonz on the Calendar :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 1 2007, 06:46 PM~9351104
> *Props Twotonz on the Calendar :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## individualsbox

where do i send the $$ for the 2008 calender?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 2 2007, 07:10 AM~9353860
> *where do i send the $$ for the 2008 calender?
> *


you can go right here http://www.store.twotonz.com/


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## individualsbox

paypaled my order


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 2 2007, 03:46 PM~9356178
> *paypaled my order
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+Dec 2 2007, 04:46 PM~9356178-->
> 
> 
> 
> paypaled my order
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Dec 2 2007, 05:16 PM~9356317
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i have not got it in the mail

[email protected]

what happen?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2005, 11:16 PM~3633668
> *unfortunetly it wont   sorry about that...id like to thank 72kutty for going all out and helping me out...he worked on it every free minute he had...but since this is my first project its hard to estimate how long something will take...ill say this though i have learn a lot from this and i will make sure that i use that knowledge for my 2007 calendar, to make it better and badder...i also want to take this time out to thank everyone that showed this new comer support when so many didn't, i really couldnt of gotten this far with out your guys support...THANKS i really do appreciate all you guys helping me out really means a lot to me
> 
> Humberto "Twotons" Mendoza
> *


----------



## 53BOMBA

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 12 2009, 02:34 AM~12981040
> *
> *


so no 2009 ?


----------



## Twotonz

sorry 53bomba...no 09 but im working on a 2010 one right now


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

